# !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## macguy17 (May 6, 2002)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I came home from school today and I couldn't get into my room....


BECAUSE A NEW IMAC BOX WAS BLOCKING THE ENTRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## nkuvu (May 6, 2002)

!


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2002)

Hey, welcome to our club of iMacLCD users, can't wait to hear where your dead pixel is and which color it gets...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

bastards


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

but in all seriousness.... congratulations...


where do you live? i would like to "come for a few minutes and take a peek" if ya know what I mean...


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Hey, welcome to our club of iMacLCD users, can't wait to hear where your dead pixel is and which color it gets... *


Mine dosen't have any dead pixels.


----------



## macguy17 (May 6, 2002)

Post 116...
And the first under OS X=D
First on new iMac...
etc.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 6, 2002)

many the exclamation mark. which imac did you purchase laddy? hope you have fun with osx


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

YOU LUCKY BUTT FACE!  Which model did you get?


----------



## Paragon (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the club...I just love my iMac, although it has one dead pixel.  

It's really one of the best computer's Apple has made so far (IMHO).


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

My "heavily-modified-overclocked-to-the-last-megahertz-peltier-cooled-and-upgraded-like-no-one-have-seen-before PowerMac G4 club" only has one member


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

congrats 
now...to find a good place to put it


----------



## voice- (May 7, 2002)

OK, kvs, what should my PM do when I'm done to join your club?


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *OK, kvs, what should my PM do when I'm done to join your club? *



Have a peltier cooling system, be overclocked and have at least 5 replaced/added parts


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Have a peltier cooling system, be overclocked and have at least 5 replaced/added parts  *


And here I thought your reply would be "Get my name right"


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> And here I thought your reply would be "Get my name right"   *



And get my name right, voice-!


----------



## voice- (May 7, 2002)

sowwwy 

Let's see, I've got a DVD-ROM that can fit, I know that'll work. Then there's my video-card which is crap, that can be replaced. I'll need a bigger HD anyway, so that's 3. If I overclock I'll need a bigger fan(and more silent), there's 4...does RAM count as an added or replaced part?


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *sowwwy
> 
> Let's see, I've got a DVD-ROM that can fit, I know that'll work. Then there's my video-card which is crap, that can be replaced. I'll need a bigger HD anyway, so that's 3. If I overclock I'll need a bigger fan(and more silent), there's 4...does RAM count as an added or replaced part? *



Ja, ok 
BTW, email me if you want me to overclock your G4, I'm experienced with it


----------



## homer (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *My "heavily-modified-overclocked-to-the-last-megahertz-peltier-cooled-and-upgraded-like-no-one-have-seen-before PowerMac G4 club" only has one member  *



That is TOO funny.   

what is peltier cooling for an ignoramus like me?


----------



## lethe (May 7, 2002)

here is what ars technica has to say


----------



## homer (May 7, 2002)

Wow.  Looks like some hard-core stuff.  I don't think that's for me, considering how every time I open up my PeeWee I end up with bleeding fingers for one reason or another.  I think my iMac has made me bleed too, for that matter.      

BTW, how often is it necessary to actually solder stuff when overclocking?


----------



## macguy17 (May 7, 2002)

Well to those who were wondering, its the low-end one. CD-RW drive. And very little RAM... for now =)


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2002)

Mine is the high-end with added RAM.


----------



## ksuther (May 8, 2002)

Well, I suppose you just have to be better than him don't you wdw? 

Yay for macgay!!!


----------



## julguribye (May 8, 2002)

ahem... macGUY


----------



## macguy17 (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *
> Yay for macgay!!! *


----------



## Hypernate (May 9, 2002)

Haha, what I typo 

But yes, congratulations on the iMac! Make sure you tell us where your dead pixel is and when colour it is when it appears! 

Mines hiding from me at the moment. But it's red, and it's 6cm right from the left hand side, and 6cm up from the bottom. I had to minimise everything to the dock, because I can't see it on a white background! 

It plays hide an seek with me  Hey, I'll do a screenshot and draw in where it is, in the same colour


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

Uhh, yeah.  

I can see how annoying it is to have a red pixel stuck on a red background (with red text showing where it is red)...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 9, 2002)

Welcome to the iMac user group 

I've known about it for a while but I've never told anyone before... I'm not very open about these sorts of things... my name is BlueFusion, and I have a dead pixel at or around (900,250) (that's X and Y coordinates, if u didn't guess) and it turns green... I need some help.... 


LOL 

Enjoy your new machine! I love mine, and I don't think I'd ever want a tower again (except maybe to have a second monitor)... if the RAM wasn't so strangely set-up, I'd never even THINK about a tower again. As it is, I'm very very happy with my Lump-Stick-Rectangle (as AtAT puts it)


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Is there any replace ment parts/addons I can do/use for my clam shell 1999 iBook? And no...buying a whole nother computer is not what I had in mind, though i would like to! 

*sigh* I wish I could join some type of club. Maybe the loners club?¿?


----------



## Hypernate (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Uhh, yeah.
> 
> I can see how annoying it is to have a red pixel stuck on a red background (with red text showing where it is red)... *



Hmm, I didnt actually LOOK at the pic once I'd converted it to 50% quality. It's unseeable  I'll take a NEW screenshot, with a DIFFERENT colour.


----------



## Hypernate (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Uhh, yeah.
> 
> I can see how annoying it is to have a red pixel stuck on a red background (with red text showing where it is red)... *



Hmm, I didnt actually LOOK at the pic once I'd converted it to 50% quality. It's unseeable  

Ergh, it's too big to do a full size one with the ability to show a single pixel and still keep it low enough to post. And I'm too lazy to put it on my iDisk


----------



## ksv (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *
> 
> Hmm, I didnt actually LOOK at the pic once I'd converted it to 50% quality. It's unseeable
> ...



You woun't be able to see it, anyway, when ypu take a screenshot the Mac pictures what is sent to the monitor, not what is physically viewed on it


----------



## roger (May 10, 2002)

But wasn't Hypernate going to draw it on the image to show us what it is like?

R.



> I'll do a screenshot and draw in where it is, in the same colour



and from Hypernate's sig:



> Don't think I'm slow, I'm just a 15 year old Aussie guy


----------



## Hypernate (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *But wasn't Hypernate going to draw it on the image to show us what it is like?
> 
> R.
> ...



Eh hem? What are you deducing from my sig? 

I did actually draw on exactly where the pixel is and the colour, but umm, the JPEG lost all definition when I compressed it. And of course I know that I can't take a shot of what's physically on the screen without a digital camera lol!

But yeah, it's a bit of a pain the JPEG business.


----------

